# very light periods



## caspernjonny (Sep 2, 2003)

hello everyone

I just wondered if anyone else has really light periods Im on no treatment or medication at the moment and have always had a 28 day regular cycle but my bleed is very light and only lasts 2 days 

Could this be a sign that the lining of my womb is not thick enough for an embyo to implant in?

Would appreciate any ideas on this

Casper

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiya CasperMy AF is usualy 2/3 days and very light since coming off the pill 4 years ago. Before that heavy to medium and 4/5 days with some pain (now no usually no pain).
Everyone is so different and although I totally understand your desire to match like for like I would strongly advise you to see your GP in order to check levels etc if only to reasure you.
For your info and totally not to worry you we did get me and he checked out. I have elevated FSH (first count 14 then 10). I would like it checked again though so will be asking for this.
Short story IVF/ICSI one attempt did not work and I produced 3 eggs (low, one of which no good for ICSI) the other two did fertilise and were nesteld back in but did not stay.
We have been advised to look at DE so on our journey through this.
please do not read this and become concerned, as I say WE ARE ALL DIFFERRENT and you may very well be just lucky to have light AF and all else is well.
To ease your mind ask for some tests to be done.
WelshyXXXXXX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

caspernjonny said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I just wondered if anyone else has really light periods Im on no treatment or medication at the moment and have always had a 28 day regular cycle but my bleed is very light and only lasts 2 days
> 
> ...


I doubt if any of this has any significance, it is just the way you are. The fact that the cycle is regular is much more important than the amount of bleeding.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

